#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-22
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien sobrio?
<brillantejcoh> jeje xander21c ya me paso  jajaja
<xander21c> jaja
 * xander21c se muere de sed
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, cafe con limon y dos cubos de hielo  chevere!
<xander21c> humm
<xander21c> no exite el cafe en mi casa
<brillantejcoh> agua y limon
<luisvargas> holas amigos
<luisvargas> necesito ayuda ç
<luisvargas> he instalado ubuntu 8.04
<luisvargas> y  sale un error cuando actualizo los paquetes
<luisvargas> W: Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  No pude conectarme a es.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (150.214.5.135). - connect (111 Conexión rechazada)
<luisvargas> me pueden ayudar soy nuevo en esto
<nxvl> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nxvl> cambia es.archive.ubuntu.com por pe.archive.ubuntu.com
<nxvl> en todos los entries
<luisvargas> Gracias amigo  ya he solucionado
<viperhoot> ya lo vi, vamos a necesitar hosting propio creo
<nxvl> juai?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, esos de las europas se hacen los dificiles
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, por?
<viperhoot> nxvl, es que estoy haciendo un super rediseño del sitio, y como que lo veo dificil que los de canonical nos den más libertades
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, me dicen que si, pero que "siga esperando"
<viperhoot> en local ya tengo armado los foros, el planet y un diseño asi como decente :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, motivo, razón, circunstancia?
<nxvl> viperhoot: heh, bien jodido q elmo te de accesos :D
<viperhoot> entre otras, darme más relevancia al launchpad y que los foros se han vuelto aburridos
<nxvl> viperhoot: si no me quieren dar acceso al mail server para poder configurar mis filtros
<viperhoot> nxvl, si pe, por eso vi la posibilidad de movernos al server de ubuntu-eu pero mucho demoran
<RoAkSoAx> sino por ultimo
<nxvl> yo just taba por alquilar un vps facil
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cuanto se genera por adsense?
<nxvl> pero tp te daria acceso
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no demasiado xq no es intrusivo, tenemos ahorrados $30 maso
<viperhoot> nxvl, esa es otra posibilidad :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, de donde vas a alquilar vps?
<nxvl> viperhoot: q te de accesos? tas huevon!
<nxvl> linode
<nxvl> www.linode.com
<viperhoot> nxvl, yo tengo un dreamhost que no llego al 1%, pero tengo entendido que si se dispara el trafico dicen que te cierran la cuenta
<nxvl> 20 UDS/mo
<viperhoot> osea, que moverlo ahi tampoco es la voz
<viperhoot> nxvl, sacrificate por la comunidad pe :P
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> NO
<viperhoot> jajaj
<nxvl> preferiria auspiciar un hostin q darte acceso a mi server
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, aka nxvl gana millones trabajando pa canonical
<RoAkSoAx> deberia auspiciar, si o no?
<viperhoot> nxvl, y si metes floro con algun encargado del server europeo ?
<viperhoot> te conoces a alguien ahi ?
<nxvl> quienes seran
<nxvl> tienes algun sitio donde digan quienes son
<nxvl> debe ser Dave
<viperhoot> busco
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEuropeCluster
<viperhoot> al final, admin team
<viperhoot> smurf me suena
<viperhoot> claro, el me dijo q esperara hahaha
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> no conozco a nadies
<nxvl> pero hay varios franchutes
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> tan bien que andabamos con los accesos de antes =/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuanto es lo minimo de ram necesario para un webserver + base de datos?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: poca
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: 256~512
<nxvl> depende de visitas/minuto
<viperhoot> nxvl, segun las estadisticas tenemos en promedio  30.980 paginas vistas al mes, sobrado entra en tu vps :D
<nxvl> para ubuntu-pe q asumo es poco necesitamos poca ram
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, mira en vpslink.com hay vps desde 7 USD :P
<nxvl> viperhoot: claro, la pagina entra normallll, pero tu no :D
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> dame ftp nomás y hago maravillas
<nxvl> NICAGANDO abro ftp
<viperhoot> ssh?
<viperhoot> bashura
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, donde dice eso de 7 USD ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, http://vpslink.com/vps-hosting/
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: los de linode estan mas baratos
<RoAkSoAx> One Month:  	$7.95 /mo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: solo q no tienen tan misios
<RoAkSoAx> Three Months:  	$7.95 /mo
<RoAkSoAx> Six Months:  	$7.29 /mo
<RoAkSoAx> One / Two Years:  	$6.62 /mo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sdi pe, si comparamos uno que este en 20USD, los de linode están major pq te dan mas BW y RAM
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> ya estan los videos del uds
<nxvl> http://videos.ubuntu.com/uds/jaunty/
<nxvl> por si quieren ver como nos mechabamos alla :D
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ta que eso pago en dreamhost
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero ahi en vpslink tienen una vps de 64mb de ram, BW 100GB y 2.5GB de disco, en 7.95
<nxvl> 64 Mb es una cagada
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, pero... ponemos de nuestro bolsillo ?
<nxvl> creo que ni mis test server en kvm los levanto con tan poca ram
<viperhoot> hahaha quien se anoma
<viperhoot> anima
 * nxvl se esconde
 * viperhoot no segura
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, aki el unico ke trabaja pa canonical, (o al menos el unico que trabaja es nxvl :P)
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> yo soy vago de profesión
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: vdd, un pata esta buscando gente q trabaje en linux
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: me IMAGINO q para wong
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no puedo, me voy a lima ahora en enero pa un curso, del 12 al 18 de enero, el curso es de 9 a 5 pm
<RoAkSoAx> 12 enero a 18 febrero
<nxvl> cagao
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> alguien conoce al patin de hosting.com.pe ?
<viperhoot> dahh olvidenlo, no soportan python
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, mejor vps propia
<RoAkSoAx> yo me wa a contratar mi vs
<RoAkSoAx> vps*
<RoAkSoAx> pa poner mi blog ahi
<viperhoot> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> oe mas bien alguien de casuela sabe si con esto del TLC, las laptops ya no pagan impuestos
<RoAkSoAx> kiero pedirme una Mini 9 de Dell
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: dell vende en peru
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si, pero cobra arancel e igv, porque en el 2006 se bajaron una partida arancelaria ke hace que cobren igv + aranceles o una wada asi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, porque generalmente si importas algo como de dell, solo pagas arancel pero estos pendejos te cobran igv
<RoAkSoAx> toncs kiero saber si con este tlc de mela, ya no se paga arancel :P
<viperhoot> oe, ta que este la rompe: http://mediatemple.net
<viperhoot> pero... mejor empezamos con donaciones creo haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo tengo un brother ke tenia sus sites ahi
<RoAkSoAx> pero se salió
<RoAkSoAx> y las paso a VPS's
<viperhoot> que si '
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> parece bueno al menos
<viperhoot> que vaina de las limitantes que ponen
<viperhoot> voy a seguir fregando en el europeo entons
<nxvl> da shell?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, mejor es contratar VPS... viperhoot o ke nxvl la aloje en su VPS noma pe y ya :P
<nxvl> meh no da shell
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, eso digo pero no atraca :P
<viperhoot> alguien ha usado google analytics? quiero saber la cantidad de ancho de banda usada, saben donde ?
<RoAkSoAx> nopo
<nxvl> eso no sale ahi
<nxvl> solo en tu hosting
<viperhoot> canonical no da nadita pe :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ahora es el momento de hacer merges/syncs?? o que mas se puede hacer?
<nxvl> bug fixing
<nxvl> el DIF es el 25
<nxvl> osea el jueves
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oks, kreo q hare merges
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en lintian se hace al .deb o a ke?
<RoAkSoAx> o al dsc vdaD?
<nxvl> changes
<nxvl> en realidad al dsc y al deb
<nxvl> pero el changes se lo hace a los 2 defrente
<RoAkSoAx> oki
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya hay alguna lista para mergers del server team?
<nxvl> preguntale a mathiaz
<nxvl> ah no
<nxvl> esta de vacaciones
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> ni idea
<nxvl> el la mantiene pero no me acuerdo donde
<RoAkSoAx> okis
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cual es el proceso pa hace run bugfix?
<nxvl> encuentra un bug y arreglalo
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro pero me refiero.. como se arregla, primero se hace un apport trace , luego ke y luego ke
<RoAkSoAx> a eso me refiero
<nxvl> iwal que con CUALQUIER programa
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> lo primero q tienes q hacer es revisar el puto reporte
<nxvl> despues ver si en debian ya lo arreglaron
<nxvl> o en algun otro bugtracker
<nxvl> upstream siempre es buena fuente
<nxvl> si ya lo arreglaron jalas parche nomas
<nxvl> si no lo han arreglado, lo tratas de reproducir
<nxvl> y empiezas a ver xq puede ser
<nxvl> le meter debuggin o con lo q te sientas mas comodo hasta encontrar la puta linea de mierda q esta jodiendo
<nxvl> y ya estas
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<RoAkSoAx> seguire tus sabios consejos :P
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, ;)
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, alguna vez publicaste la tesis sobre clusters + ubuntu ?
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, no totalmente pero si postie en mi blog la instalacion de DRBD para exportar con NFS... pero si deseas te puedo enviar el documento.
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, mi tesis la hizo con gutsy creo... pero de gutsy a hardy la forma de instalacion de DRBD cambió... mas toda la demás implementación del cluster no lo hizo
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, alcanzamé tu correo para poder enviartela
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, magicfab@ubuntu.com
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, si está en algún sitio público sería mejor para poder compartirlo.
<MagicFab> me avisas qué licencia tiene.
<MagicFab> quería mostrárselo a un amigo en Colombia, pero antes que se vuelva public domain quería saber.
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, actualmente está sin licencia... pero la puedo poner bajo alguna en las próximas horas...
<RoAkSoAx> o en todo caso también la puedo publicar en mi blog
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, claro sería lo ideal.
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, ok, en el transcurso del dia la pongo bajo una licencia y la publico y te paso el enlace.
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, mejor te pregunto por aqui
<viperhoot> vuelve el noticiero a wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, gracias :)
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-23
<Ddiods> Buenas... Jueliz Nawidad!!
<viperhoot> Ddiods, igualmente ;)
<Ddiods> ;)
<Ddiods> q tal? como estas?
<viperhoot> bien
<viperhoot> liandome con un par de proyectos
<viperhoot> por lo demás bien
<Ddiods> proyectos de?..
<viperhoot> de la universidad :P
<Ddiods> ahh finales ya?
<xander21c> Holas
<Ddiods> Hola xander.. q tal?
<Ddiods> Jueliz Nawidad!
<Ddiods> xander estaba leyendo tu correo sobre la UNMSM... esta podria ser la oportunidad de lanzar el software a las instituciones educativas, si funciona lo de la UNMSM, funcionará en las demas
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, re yuca
<brillantejcoh> preparar antes de meter la yuca es la voz
<brillantejcoh> :P
<Ddiods> porq lo dices? Es guiarlos al objetivo, darles entrenamiento en software libre, darles opciones
<brillantejcoh> antes d, bacan
<Ddiods> claro, a tu hijo no le darias la llave de tu carro si no sabe manejar, no? Capacitarlo, enseñarles como funciona y luego ayudarles a implementar
<Ddiods> pero repito, esta podria ser la oportunidad para demostrar (una vez mas) que si se puede usar el software libre al 100%
<brillantejcoh> con plan de migra, todo chevere, pero 100% en institucion publica , nica
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, hay vainas q solo corren en w$
<Ddiods> ejemplo: PDT
<brillantejcoh> hummm, el famoso siaf
<brillantejcoh> y ahora los hijos de su madre del mef estan metiendo algo q sellama siga
<Ddiods> pero podria llegarse a un muy buen porcentaje, un par de facultades... 4 o 5 de ellas ya seria un triunfo
<brillantejcoh> de echo
<Ddiods> entonces.. se puede si o no?.. yo creo q si
<brillantejcoh> :)  el dia que el peru entienda eso podremos caminar como brasil
<brillantejcoh> 100% estado libre
<Ddiods> empecemos con Sn Marcos... será un buen inicio
<brillantejcoh> todos estamos mirando lo q suceda en san marcos
<brillantejcoh> el poder economico q se mueve es muy fuerte se nesecitan autoridades q entiendan esto y no busquen su conveniencia
<Ddiods> hagamos la reunion q propone xander, les ofrecemos nuestra ayuda y asi pasaremos de simples observadores a participantes activos
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, como respondes y lanzas una migracion y viene m$ y te dice que te regala 2 laboratorios completos con sw incluido si logras licenciar con ellos
<brillantejcoh> ya le sucedio a san marcos
<brillantejcoh> solo q ahora ya decidieron
<brillantejcoh> esperemos sea el exito q qremos todos
<brillantejcoh> pero aveces no basta destacar las bondades del swlibre, estanbien decirles como generar ingresos gracias ha
<Ddiods> mas q una ganancia en su caso seria un ahorro, y si lo se, podría venir cualquier empresa y colocar pcs en una facultad y ya, pero a mi me gusta decir "estuve ahi, lo intente, di todo de mi y aprendí mucho" prefiero intentarlo q sentarme a mirar lo q pasa, pues despues dire "y q tal si yo hubiera echo esto"
<brillantejcoh> cambiar la enseñanza entorno a ello, es yuca, los teachers solo conocen sus herramientas en win,  le paso a carlos cardenas donde le obligan a usar un sw privativo pero el se las ingenio y salio con sugar en telepresencia via OX
<brillantejcoh> si tienes voz y voto vale, si no tendras que estar de este lado de la trinchera :P
<Ddiods> si vamos como grupo "Ubuntu Peru" creo q tendriamos mas peso q si fuera yo solo con mi polito de ubuntu y un par de cds...
<brillantejcoh> como  todos, presentando proyectos que permitan abrir brechas
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, ubuntu-pe tiene personeria juridica?
 * brillantejcoh leva ya un año jodiendo desde su kubil luchando con los m$ dela Universidad de tumbes y por el momento tengo ganado 3 servers de 5
<xander21c> brillantejcoh: personeria juridica??
<brillantejcoh> si xander21c
<xander21c> te refires a registros publicos y todo eso
<brillantejcoh> sip :P
<xander21c> no hay aun
<brillantejcoh> ok, talvez este año deberiamos proponernos eso,
<Ddiods> si, seria bueno, inscribirnos en SUNARP le daria un poco mas de peso al grupo.. al menos legalmente
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, tu estudias en san marcos
<Ddiods> no, en Cibertec
<Ddiods> pero tengo un amigo q si, y me dice q han cambiado algunos laboratorios a Ubuntu.. y le gustó :D
<xander21c> brillantejcoh: si pero eso cuesta arto
<brillantejcoh> seria chevere tener gente ubuntu-pe en las mesas de negociacion, de participacion de ongei , apesof y demas entidades , que escuchen seriamos un bloq mas fuerte
<xander21c> *harto
<brillantejcoh> no creas xander21c
<brillantejcoh> fijemos actividades
<brillantejcoh> para sacar $$
<brillantejcoh> rifas, parrilladas , un  ubuntu-pe full monty :P
<brillantejcoh> facil la hacemos
<Ddiods> jajaja.. full monty.. jejejjee
<Ddiods> primero hay q saber cuanto es y apartir de ahi apuntamos al $$ no se si sea igual pero inscribir mi empresa con ruc y todo costo 437 soles, el tramite lo hizo COFIDE
<xander21c> ubuntu-pe Idol
<brillantejcoh> lo mas caro es el notario, 500
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, es diferente
<brillantejcoh> esto es sin fines de lucro
<Ddiods> pero podemos tenerlo como una idea, una referencia
<Ddiods> Ubuntu PE TELETON!!!!
<xander21c> cuestion de asesorarnos y ver q se encesita
<brillantejcoh> la gentita de apesol nos puede ayudar
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, xander21c hablamos con caballo loco
<Ddiods> ¿?
<brillantejcoh> caballo loco = alan garcia
<Ddiods> ahhh jejeje
<xander21c> facil, pero no tenemos flacas, ese no te habla si no hay una flaca cerca de ti
<Ddiods> bueno bueno.. dejame consultar con un par de personas a ver si veo quien sabe como es para registrar una.. una.. ONG? Asociación?
<Ddiods> jeje.. hablar o bailar? jejje
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> bacan
<Ddiods> bueno mi abuelita quiere ver su correo.. tendre q salir, vere si puedo entrar mas tardecito
<Ddiods> nos vemos
<Ddiods> Saludos
 * xander21c a dormir
<topoyiyo47> Alquien puede ayudarme?   quiero saber si mi pc no tendra problemas si instalo ubuntu?
<topoyiyo47> mi pc es una HP pavilion
<topoyiyo47> muchos me disen que algunos driver no trabajen, sera sierto?
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> lo mas sensato q puedes hacer es probrar un cd live
<Genelyk> y si todo funciona  perfecto instala
<Genelyk>  si no  busca lguna solucion en el foro
<topoyiyo47> me puedes informar al respecto?
<Genelyk> informar de ?
<topoyiyo47> como lo puedo acer, la verdad que no se mucho de computacion
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> ?
<Genelyk> tons por q kieres usar ubuntu ?
<topoyiyo47> el ubuntu es un sistema operatibo o tengo que instalar linux?
<Genelyk> ubuntu es un sistema operativo
<Genelyk> sugiero  q leas antes de usar ubuntu
<Genelyk> si no loq  lograras sera ammm, molestias :D
<topoyiyo47> porque estoy desesperado por botar a la vasura el window vista
<topoyiyo47> aparte que es muy pesado
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<Genelyk> averiguasste si desinstalando el vista ,   te remueven la garantia '
<topoyiyo47> tengo 4gb de ram y no es muy rapido, aveses se frisa
<Genelyk> no te pregunto si, cuando borres el vista , te kedaras sin garantia
<topoyiyo47> ya perdi la garantia
<Genelyk> a bueno
<Genelyk>  sugiero windows xp , como paso inmediato , al cambio
<topoyiyo47> tendria que cambiar primero al xp?
<Genelyk> si
<topoyiyo47> ok
<Genelyk>  por q si pasas a ubuntu de frente vas a
<Genelyk> como dice , hacer una roptura espacio tiempo
<Genelyk> si eres nuevo, es mejor, tener los dos sistemas, el  win  ubuntu,.   y asi poco a poco mas  migrando
<topoyiyo47> tratare de camviar al xp, aunque donde la compre me dijeron que no me podian ayudar para sacar el vista
<topoyiyo47> porque estaban promobiendo el nuevo windows  ( vista)
<Genelyk> donde lo compraste ?
<topoyiyo47> en bestbay
<Genelyk> esta en lima ?
<topoyiyo47> no en Florida y tu?
<Genelyk> Peru
<Genelyk> , primero las un downpgrade a windows xp , revisa si tiene todos los drivers disponible,
<Genelyk>  luego pruebas  un cd live  para ver  si todo funcionaa normal
<Genelyk> lo instalas
<topoyiyo47> ok te agradesco
<topoyiyo47> como consigo un cd live
<topoyiyo47> lo puedo descargar?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-24
<eduardo> Feliz navidad Ubunteros :)
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-25
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<Ddiods> Jueliz Nawidad!!!
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<Ddiods> Buenas:
<Ddiods> Jueliz Nawidad!!!
<viperhoot> nxvl, feliz navidad! :D
<nxvl> feliz navidad!
<viperhoot> nxvl, ponte el vps de regalo :D
<nxvl> gno
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> creo que voy a alojarlo en mi dreamhost
<viperhoot> pero solo el sitio web, los foros y el planet como sea con ellos
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-26
<Genelyk> feliz navidad :D
<lgonzales> Hola a todos
<Genelyk> hi
<Genelyk> XD!
<Genelyk> jaja resien responde
<Genelyk>  taba  leyendo Vim
<lgonzales> Hola Genelyk
<Genelyk> q tal man
<Genelyk> feliz  çnavidad
<lgonzales> =mente
<Genelyk> q tal la pasaste
<lgonzales> ahi ps
<lgonzales> trabajando
<lgonzales> hasta este momento
<lgonzales> :(
<lgonzales> y tu que tal la pasaste
<Genelyk> ai masop menpos
<Genelyk>  xD!
<Genelyk>  nos vemos man
<Genelyk> yo no tengo net en casao  trabajo xD! asi q mortalemente tengo  q alquilar
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> me comprare una inalambrica y melo conecto al cerebro xD1
<Genelyk> suerte ,  felices fiesta man
<Genelyk> xD!
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> xander21c, feliz navidades :D
<soulseeee> holas
<soulseeee> feliz navidad :D
<viperhoot> soulseeee, igualmente ;)
 * xander21c desea feliz navidad para todos
 * viperhoot vuelve con el rediseño de ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> editar plantillas de wordpress es más dificil de lo que creia xS
<xander21c> esta todo en un archivo o en varios?
<viperhoot> varios, ya está hecho, el problema es hacerlo compatible con los widgets, de eso nose nada
<viperhoot> y da pereza leer :D
<ubuntu-pe> holas
<pRiinCesiithaa> holaa
<danielshit0> nencesito ayuda
<Genelyk> q jue
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-27
 * xander21c saluda  todos
<viperhoot> hola xander21c
<viperhoot> ya practicamente terminé :D
<xander21c> Hola viperhoot
<viperhoot> xander21c, sabes, he tenido la idea de cambiar de drupal a wordpress para el sitio web
<viperhoot> pienso que nos sale más a cuenta
<xander21c> xq?
 * VaC|0 saluda a todos
<viperhoot> si te das cuenta, todo lo que tenemos en el sitio web  (sin contar los foros) son noticias
<viperhoot> hola VaC|0
<VaC|0> Hola viperhoot
<viperhoot> xander21c, un blog se adapta más a eso, y con el theme que soy preparando va recontra bien,
<viperhoot> posicionamos rápido, adaptamos adsense y monetizamos de paso
<viperhoot> todos felices :D
<viperhoot> el problema viene con que todo vaya segun lo planeado
<viperhoot> digo, con que algo no vaya según lo planeado
<xander21c> jjaa
<xander21c> q fue lo del cambio de hosting
<xander21c> nxvl: q te trajo el tio noel,
<viperhoot> xander21c, nada man, sin respuestas, yo estaría dispuesto alojar el sitio web
<viperhoot> pero que canonical aloje los foros
<viperhoot> y nxvl el planet :D
<Ddiods> Buenas
<Ddiods> Jueliz Nawidad!!!
<raul> Hola
<raul> discul.pen como hago para que memanden los Cds a mi casa
<Genelyk1> olaz
<Genelyk1> jajajaja
<Genelyk1>  cds a casa
<Genelyk1> tienes q registrarte
<raul> como un favor ps
<raul> en que hago click
<raul> soy ingeniero y quisiera hacelere modificaciones
<Genelyk1> naa
<Genelyk1>  lo mejor es bajarse ubuntu
<Genelyk1> y kemarlo en un cd
<Genelyk1> o  q un amigo q viva cerca te lo envie
<raul> no pero quiero que me lleguen a mi casa es gratis no?
<Genelyk1> jaja
<Genelyk1>  si  gratis si
<Genelyk1>  pero despues de 2 meses
<raul> desoues de 2 mese te cobran
<Genelyk1> tamos enero, dentro de dos meses sera marzo,  y en abril sale otra version
<raul> pero donde me registro
<Genelyk1> plop
<Genelyk1> sigo sugiriendo q mejor es la descarga
<raul> pero mi internet es un poco lento
<raul> demasiado lento
<Genelyk1> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login
<Genelyk1> por eso q aun amio te  lo pase
<Genelyk1>  asi ser mas rpido de donde eres ?
<raul> gracias amigo
<raul> amigo otra pregunta
<raul> has utilizado el qifi slax
<raul> wifislaxs
<raul> es de linux dicen
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-28
<raul> y sirve para romper contraseñas wi fi
<pablocesar> hola
<pablocesar> hola administrador
<pablocesar> cuenta hotmail se puede configurar en evolution
<k-milogars> ola a todos
<brillantejcoh> las nxvl
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-26
<Killman> [INVITACION A TODO EL CANAL] MIREN SE HA LEVANTADO UN NUEVO PROYECTO, EL PRYECTO DE SOFWARE LIBRE LATINO, LOS INVITO A TODOS AL CANAL IRC #SLL, Y SI DESEAN AYUDARNOS ADMINISTRANDO Y OTROS ENTRE AL CANAL #SLL-OP
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-27
<Ddiods> Buenas
<Fantasma> holas
<Fantasma> alguien aka
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-28
<Ddiods> Buenas
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-29
<Ddiods> Buenas
<jemar> hola
<jemar> necesito ayuda
<jemar> no puedo arrancar grub
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-31
<ovejo> hola u_u
<ovejo> actualice lo que se debia actualizar con la laptop conectada ainternet por cable pero no instalo nada relacionado con la tarjeta inalambrica
<ovejo> aun no la reconoce
<ovejo> quiza si bajo el driver y lo instalo manualmente?
<dodo> hola,, estoy en ubuntu 10.10
<dodo> estoy intentando ver que version de Xorg tengo... en la consola pongo "Xorg -version" y me sale que tengo la version: X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<dodo> no debería salir una version 7.x??
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-02
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-26
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! aquí les dejo algo acerca del ubuntu user day http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu-en-espanol-esta-aqui/
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-29
<gabriela> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-26
<JoseBot> Lordofsraam: Bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu-PE, Lordofsraam! Por el momento, no hay nadie disponible. Si quieres saber más sobre el LoCo, ingresa a www.ubuntu-pe.org, si tienes alguna duda sobre el LoCo puedes enviar un correo a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, y para preguntas de soporte, puedes dejarla escrita y esperar a que uno de nosotros vuelva a estar activo, o preguntarla en ask.ubuntu-pe.org. Gracias por unirte!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-28
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl roaksoax felices fiestas!ª
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: igualmente
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-23
<Lucid_Lynx> muuaaa..., como va el Peru, el Ollanta es su Presidente todavia .., cuando son las proximas elecciones en el Peru ?
<Lucid_Lynx> aqui, en alemania va fue.., no se ha cambiado nada, solo que un partido ya no esta en el gobierno mas..
<Lucid_Lynx> como les va pues ?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-24
<juanmontoya> Confieso que reinstalar xubuntu en la pc es mi forma de procrastinar. Es divertido y hasta se puede navegar por internet durante la instalación.
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-25
<juanmontoya> Feliz Navidad...
<juanmontoya> Por cierto, alguien ha probado SteamOS ya?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-28
<Lucid_Lynx> Como va su trabajo ? Yo intento quedar me con 10.04 por ahora...
<Lucid_Lynx> esta gente de awb con usted ?
<Lucid_Lynx> perdonanme por mi mal dejo..
<Lucid_Lynx> no soy de alla..(quiza ?)
<Lucid_Lynx> y cuando tengais las proximas ellecciones... ?
<Lucid_Lynx> ahora, ya estoy on la dea..
#ubuntu-pe 2014-12-23
<JollyNewStNick> kubot
#ubuntu-pe 2015-12-26
<jotaxpe> Hola, alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de red en shamatari un sistema basado en ubuntu studio 12.04.5 lst, para sony vaio svf142c29u, no reconoce red local ni wifi
